# Haunted Mansion Painting



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alrighty Kiddies...
There is a Disney Imagineer named Jim Crouch who made a painting of the Haunted Mansion and all its "goodies" in it. I was wondering if anyone had purchased a copy of it, bought the original, or know of a way to get in touch with the artist.. See, the reason I ask is that I want to have that painting into a tattoo and if anyone had a copy of it I would love to take high res photos of it to show to my tattoo guy. Here is the link to what the painting looks like.

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o75/frstvamp1r/my%20tatt/disney_crouch_mansion.jpg


----------

